# Anybody got one of these bad boys yet? RAAC MKA-1919 Semi-Auto Shotgun



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Was just reading a article on the new RAAC MKA-1919 Semi-Auto Shotgun. From what I've read, would love to have one. Article with vid;
http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/ar-15-style-shotgun-raac-akdal-mka-1919/http://www.raacfirearms.com/


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice, wow i love the lady holding it more!!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I was impressed and that's almost 1/2 the weight of the SPAS 12..... Pretty bad azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*If they have em in stock I can't pass for that price. Nice looking and preforming gun. I hope they work like that stock.:thumbup:*


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A lot of them listed on the net, but a few listed under 700...... They are just now making accessories for them, but no clips with more than 5 shots yet.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I talked with the owner of tactical defense solutions tds-us.com where I order all my carry/tactical ammo about a month ago about these and they were constantly coming back with cycling problems and constantly required tweaking to work. Apparently the gas system requires modifications to be reliable. I wanted one bad after Mikes had one but reviews are hit and miss from various gunsmiths and armorers. Good luck if you get one, post back if its reliable.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Exactly what Slackwolf said...... The tweeking seems to have to do with the power of the shell that your using AND the break in period. Lighter loads don't seem to do as well unless you or have somebody make adjustments.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

More info on upcoming mod's on this shotgun, very interesting.... 
http://www.firebirdprecision.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=30&Itemid=39


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Anybody got one locally to take a look at, saw a few on Gunbroker, but would like to see one up close?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

For three gun you really need it to cycle light loads reliably. Apparently it takes a considerable additional outlay of cash to make that possible. And then you're stuck with shooting them in it. Moving back to full power loads once modified will wreck the gun in short order.

For home defense, it really has zero advantages over your standard pump or short auto. But it sure looks cool.....


----------



## gunster (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yes, I have an MKA-1919*

I bought one of these about a month ago. Been out shooting it once. It was quite fun and performed flawlessly with heavier loads: slugs, buckshot, heavy target loads. It did have feed issues with 7 1/2 shot. But contrary to what a previous poster has said, there is a simple bushing ($9 from Tromix) that you insert behind the gas spring that makes light loads cycle fine... reportedly. Mine is coming in the mail.

Now, here is the downside: This gun was designed by an insane person. To take it down, you have to unscrew a 6mm hex bolt at the back of the receiver using a 10 inch socket extension though the stock. And even then, you need a rubber mallet to pound the upper and lower receiver apart. No hinged upper and lower, easy open gun here. Oh, and did I mention that the entire lower receiver, pistol grip and buttstock are all one piece of plastic? The comparison to an AR15 is purely cosmetic. What the hell was the designer thinking? I've never needed so many tools to take down a gun (you also need a Phillips screwdriver to open the stock to access the take-down bolt).

I am also in the middle of what I like to think is a rare fluke... just my bad luck. My charging handle is ridiculously hard to insert or remove from the bolt carrier. To their credit, RAAC has been very cool about this. I sent them the bolt carrier and charging handle to them and they said they will make it right.

I've ordered a Tromix stock adapter, folding stock mechanism, and stock. That will be interesting, since I have to cut the current stock off in order to install this. But I am optimistic... and will be very careful. Looking forward to not only having a nicer looking, folding stock, but hoping to have easier access to that take-down bolt.

Also, Tromix says they will be making aluminum lowers for this. I'm curious how that will play out. I can't imagine that they'll be able to make it hinged and get rid of the take-down bolt, but that would at least give them a solid, easy platform to mount any stock you want.

Anyway, I knew it would be an adventure buying this, but that's what I was up for. Ok, it's been a bit more of an adventure than I bargained for. But hopefully it will all turn out ok and I'll have a neat conversation piece that also happens to cycle a lot of shot loads smooth and quick and look gnarly to boot.

Oh, here's the essential viewing if you want to get one of these:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Gunster. THANK YOU for the great info, and vidio link. It's still a coin toss as far as an order, but will go throught the Tromix sight to check out the add on's.... It looks like something new will be coming out every couple of months on these. Thanks again! Tom B.


----------

